# Santa Clarita Valley



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I grew up in the San Fernando Valley but I don't know a whole lot about the Santa Clarita area, except what I see from I-5. After 20 years in the bay area, it looks like I'm moving back, and probably to the Santa Clarita valley. Can someone educate me on the road scene there? I love to climb mountains. Where are the long climbs in the area?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> After 20 years in the bay area, it looks like I'm moving back, and probably to the Santa Clarita valley. Can someone educate me on the road scene there? I love to climb mountains. Where are the long climbs in the area?


wow. I grew up out there, but pre-roadie mostly. LOTS of climbing to be had if you want it, and several good shops that support the local scene including Performance. 

Sand Canyon to Bear Divide / Little Tujunga and up to the Camp 9 fire station is a good one.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.santa-clarita.com/index.aspx?page=397

We have miles and miles of tame MUTs. All the canyon roads offer a decent amount of climbing heading out as long as you are OK with questionable motorists on fairly narrow roads. Golden Valley bike lane is a good little climb off the road. To be honest I'm not too familiar with the heavier climbs as i am fat and slow lol


----------



## MaliceFox (Jul 31, 2012)

Im new to the road scene out in the SCV, so I dont know all the popular spots yet, but i do know i see quite a few riders in packs all over the place. One of these days when i build up better stamina i will track down some of the longer rides. For now i stick to 10ish mile circuits.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

You're moving to a great place riding wise. 

http://app.strava.com/rides/12124321
http://app.strava.com/rides/9488508
http://app.strava.com/rides/9207611
http://app.strava.com/rides/3676752
http://app.strava.com/rides/2572319

These are the big climbing rides in the area, obviously there are more/less depending on the combos you string together. You can browse his profile for shorter stuff around the town.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> I grew up in the San Fernando Valley but I don't know a whole lot about the Santa Clarita area, except what I see from I-5. After 20 years in the bay area, it looks like I'm moving back, and probably to the Santa Clarita valley. Can someone educate me on the road scene there? I love to climb mountains. Where are the long climbs in the area?


Well, it's official. We bought a house in the Fair Oaks Ranch area, which is east of 14 off of Via Princessa. I'll check out some of the routes suggested here, once I get my fat ass back into fighting shape. I'm also hoping to do some MTB right from my door. (Gotta check into the legalities of that!) We move in in late October.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Winter is prime for riding around there, I think you'll enjoy it. There is a lot of MTB around there too, check here: http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/groups/scv-dirtbags.html for their rides.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> Well, it's official. We bought a house in the Fair Oaks Ranch area, which is east of 14 off of Via Princessa. I'll check out some of the routes suggested here, once I get my fat ass back into fighting shape. I'm also hoping to do some MTB right from my door. (Gotta check into the legalities of that!) We move in in late October.


Congrats! 

Check in with Roger at Newhall Bike Co. downtown Newhall. They always have a good dirt or road ride going.


----------



## SixThree (Aug 28, 2012)

mtrider05 said:


> You're moving to a great place riding wise.
> 
> Bike Ride Profile | 83miles near Santa Clarita | Times and Records | Strava
> Bike Ride Profile | 101miles near Santa Clarita | Times and Records | Strava
> ...


Those are some insane rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixThree (Aug 28, 2012)

I live in Fair Oaks. Got back into cycling this year. SCV is a GREAT place for cycling. There are tons of well-maintained bike paths, and many roads out of the valley for the adventurous (read: hill climbers ready to battle maniac pickup truckers speeding through the canyons.)

One downside to Fair Oaks is that there are really only three ways out of the neighborhood to connect with the bike paths or outer roads. Two of them involve instant steep hills. Tough to hit these when your legs haven't yet warmed up. You can go up over the Target hill on Lost Canyon (steeper) or Via Princessa to Golden Valley (longer), or go north on Via Princessa past Costco and Sierra Highway and tUP past the train station, then go left UP again then down/up/down Rainbow Glen, or instead go down Whites Canyon and pick up the bike path either way.

The only "non-hill" way to the paths is out the back of Lost Canyon through the "sketchy" gangland area (ride fast), then cross the Santa Clara river on Sierra Hwy and the bike paths are right there. The riverside run to the left takes you toward Valencia, or to the right to Sand Canyon.

At Sand Canyon you can continue up Soledad through the tunnel to Acton/Agua Dulce and even Palmdale. Or take Sand Canyon to Placerita Canyon (12 miles, 2,000-ft climb, returns to Sierra Hwy near Golden Valley) or adventure up to Bear Divide and the other mountain roads.

Or you can just ride the bike paths, avoid the cars and explore the SCV.

Bike shops:

Bicycle John's on the ramp connecting Soledad w/ Golden Valley Rd. Great repair guys, lots of accessories and such. Sell Scott, Giant.
Performance Cyclery on Cinema Dr. near Soledad/Bouquet intersection. The most "retail" looking of the shops. Nice people, good repairs, lots of accessories. Sells Specialized, Cannondale.
Canyon Bicycle Shop on Soledad across from McDonalds. Small mom/pop shop with good repairs, good prices on new bikes, pricey for accessories.
Other poster mentioned Newhall Bike. Follow on facebook for weekly group rides.
There's also a shop on Railroad Ave. that I have not personally experienced yet.
And Dick's sells some decent bikes, does some repairs (not many know this) and has a decent well-priced section of accessories, tires, tubes, etc. They no longer sell bike shoes in-store, and have only a small rack of clothes. But I needed a new tube and an air pump on a Sunday and all the LBS's were closed; Dick's had a really nice one for only $30 (same one was $60 in the LBS.)
Everybody has their favorite LBS. I found them all to be pretty equally good.


----------

